# Ad Marketing Guy-Bill's, "New business Blog"- is going to be started again



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Ad Marketing Guy-Bill just emailed me, stating that he will be continuing his blog. So keep your eyes open for it. It turns out the volumes of emails requesting he continue the Blog have paid off. I for one am very happy to see the blog alive again. Bill has a tremendous amount of knowledge in his field, that he is so willing to share.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Good - he could be of great help to many of us!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

yay…


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

That could really be helpful, I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

That is great news!!!!!! What a rare opportunity to get such expert business advice for free from this man. I for one support Bill's efforts full heartily.

God Bless
tom


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

...quietly waiting, hoping that soon…..our guy will be back on the scene….


----------



## Jeff_T (May 6, 2008)

I viewed the previous blog and it really looked exciting, funny and informative. Really a shame it died; I also hope it reappears. I think many people would be served beyond woodworking. Come on ad guy get it moving.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Update,
I was in contact with Bill yeasterday, he got tied up with a couple of business trips in Europe. And then as he puts it a couple of summer campaiins to get launched stateside. He said that he is shooting to have a good amount of information ready to go by the middle of next week. Then followed up every three or four days, with new postings. He sounds very excited about getting this in motion. I know, I sure appreciate the oppurtunity of broadening my knowledge base. God only knows this can be a tough business to make a go of it, when your trying to ahead.


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for your support, hopefully I will have earned it

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/AdMarkGuy/blog/5078

Enjoy!


----------

